# Cate1976's IVF diary.



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thought I'd put my iVF diary in here rather than the tx diaries section so you can all read it.

Start Suprecur spray 1 puff in 1 nostril x4 daily on 09/11/2008.

Start Puregon injections on 26/11/2008

Extra scan 01/12/2008 0900. was down for 30/11/2008 at 0925. Friend couldn't guarantee being available to take us up so rang RFC who kindly changed it.

Scan 05/12/2008 at 9am.

Egg Collection 08/12/2008

Find out how many eggs have fertilised 09/12/2008

Embryo Transfer to be confirmed but working on it being 10th or 11th December.

Pregnancy Test will be Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. God willing me, DH, Mum and Dad will be getting the best Christmas pressie. The couple from church who've been so supportive will be next to know but might leave telling them until we're face to face, I'd like to see the look on the face of at least 1 person. That's unless I get a webcam and my parents get a webcam.

Have told a few friends and they're all really pleased. I'm looking forward to tx.  that it works. I have the faith to believe it will. DH is focussing on the 60% chance of it not working. red card Will cross that one IF we have to. PMA has kicked in big style.


----------



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

aww      and good luck chick  4 bfp    love xxxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks happyness. I'm  that tx works and on Sunday, I'm being prayed with in church as in whole church family gathering round me and maybe DH.

List of questions to ask RFC on Friday unless any of you can answer them.

DH and I don't have a car and can't guarantte friends being available to pick us up after EC or ET, would it be ok for us to travel home by bus? If not would the patient transport service be able to?

My job involves using step ladders, is this ok during tx? I know it's probably a no no during 2ww and I'm hoping to get doctors letter to have me off work from EC until after pg test.

I work 4-8 one evening a week, is this ok or should I get doctors letter to move hours to daytime only?

Looking at my schedule, I'll be on Cyclogest pessaries for 2ww, do RFC do this with everyone or are they doing it with me cos of Feb 05?

What foods do I need to avoid and what's good for enhancing chance of success? I do know some of them but clinics do vary on advice they give.

Exercise, am I ok walking into town 1 mile away or is this overdoing it?

If I think of anymore I'll post them here.


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

I was told to rest on day of transfer but to carry on as normal after e/t i work as  anurse so i did go to work and i work 12 hour shifts but i didnt do any lifting at work but we also have to use step ladders in the store i continued to do this.  I didnt hoover though or do housework but i did iron etc.  I treated myself like i was pregnant so i avoided the foods which pregnant women cant have like pate soft eggs meringue certain cheese and homemade mayo, nuts.

Everyone gets the pessaries for the 2 week wait if you have a neg.  If you have frozen transfer you have pessaries for longer if you then get a positive you continue until 7 weeks neg you stop immediately.  With fresh transfer i think you stop the day of the test either way of result.  The only reason you cant drive is because of drug sedation you can be a passenger on any mode of transport cant see the difference between car or bus. Drink plenty of water and eat pineapple and brazil nuts apparently i didnt and mine still worked.  I believe act as normal as possible your not ill and lots of people dont even know they are preggers.  I learnt from the first time it doesnt matter what you do God and mother nature have it planned out for you.  The first time i took 2 weeks of work lay with feet up  and did nothing and m/c 3 days after BFP this time i had accupunture and carried on as normal and have 2 beautiful babes.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

THIS POST MAYBE SENSITIVE TO SOME

Had pre treatment appointment on Friday and nurse showed us how to do everything, primed first bottle of Suprecur. I showed her the list of questions and here's the answers:

Bus home after EC is a definite no no due to being given IV Morphine. have friend who has said if we can't get anything sorted he'll pick us up. Am going to ask RFC if we can use Patient Transport service.

Using step ladders is ok, just don't fall off, nurse said she wouldn't.

Working on evening a week isn't a problem either.

RFC give Cyclogest to everyone and it's not needed after BFP. I did say that I've read of people being given progesterone support after BFP and nurse said it's rare and only in cases of recurrent mc.

Foods to avoid, she did say pate and all soft cheese after ET and I said that I thought Philladelphia and Cottage were ok and she said no all soft cheese but did say to look online which I've done and every website I've checked has said that these are ok. Have found out a couple of things I thought were on list of stuff to avoid during pg are ok, one being that shellfish is ok cooked through properly.

Walking mile into town is ok as well.

The thing she said and this is where it gets sensitive is that if we get BFP, not to tell anyone. I said not even parents and close friends, she said no not until after first scan just in case scan shows no sac, pg in tubes or no h/b. I can understand not telling all our friends and family but all I'd tell is parents, sister and the couple from church who've been so supportive who'd want to know result. DH is insisting we do what nurse told us. What the nurse is saying is that if we get BFP and then get bad news at scan not to acknowledge it and just tell people it didn't work. Life begins with conception and I do feel strongly on that. I know some of you have replied to this on NI girls thread but am looking for more views. other thing is if DH is insisting things are done 'by the book' now, if tx works is he going to try and raise our kids by the guidelines or let them develop at their own pace. i've always said that when I have kids I'll let them develop at their own pace and if they don't fit the guidelines then tough on the guidelines. I'm not going to screw them up by trying to make them 'fit the box'.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

THIS MAYBE SENSITIVE.

Spoke to my amazing friend last night and told him what nurse said. He thinks that what the nurse was getting at is there's a big difference between fertilisation and pg. Me being sensitive misunderstood what she was getting at. My friend said it's possible for implantation to occur but what grows isn't an embryo. I did say that the thing that scares me most is getting BFP then something going wrong. Also told him that nurse had said that Feb 05 was most likely egg tried to fertiiise but didn't quite but was enough for HCG to rise and give faint + on home test. My friend did say that it's up to me who I tell if we get BFP. Plan on that is if we get BFP, suggest to DH that we tell parents and the couple from church but no one else. Fact that people will probably guess by the big smile I'll have on my face is tough.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm now 6 days into d/r and as off yesterday my Positve Mental Attitude (PMA) has gone AWOL. Several reasons, first being I think it could be the side effects of Suprecur kicking in unfortunately mood swings (DH has copped it), second it's my birthday on Tueasday and my nan died on 8th February, selfish as it sounds, it hurts that I won't be getting a card from her. *Lastly and this maybe sensitive*, the news coverage of Baby P has got me thinking how unfair it is that his Mum got pg no problem only to abuse and then murder her DS, yet there's so many couples who would provide all a child needs to grow and develop either unable to have children or their own or like so many on FF needing treatment. Our God is a God of love and grace yet he's allowed so many child abusers to have LO's without problem yet DH and I are needing IVF to have 40% chance of having our own child.


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Cate honey I think we would all agree with you about baby P its sickening pure and simple and at times it just seems like there is no justice in the world. Wishing you all the very best with your treatment    

Lesleyxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Lesley.


----------



## sara1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Cate - I totally agree with you on the Baby P issue.  I really feel it when I see issues like that on the news or even sometimes when you see how some people treat their children when out and about.  I sometimes find myself saying why couldn't I have had a child naturally?

Thinking of you
Sara


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Cate - believe me I totally understand what you're saying.  I've been following the case both on a personal and professional level as I'm a social worker.  Its absolutely horrifying to think of what that poor child went through and of course I've thought "why are people like that allowed to have children ?".  I just don't have the answer unfortunately so all we can do is focus on our treatment being successful and being the best parents possible to our children.

Lia xo


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Cate sorry your starting to feel the side effects, but I suppose its a good thing as it must mean its working. Also just wanted to say,I feel exactly the same about Baby P, I saw his picture on the front of the paper my DP had bought and I had to turn it over-couldnt bare to look at that wee face and think what he suffered, then like all you  girls my immediate thought was, how does someone like his mother get PG no problem, and good people like us are left desperate. Im glad he wont suffer anymore and im signing the petition by the Sun newspaper to have the people who didnt do there jobs right sacked. Bp


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Told my amazing friend how I'm feeling and he was brill as usual, gave me a hug and said to hang in there. I think the how can child abusers have LO's no problem is one a lot of us with IF struggle with.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

My big thought about it is why was he not put up for adoption? did anyone see the programme about the 'witch' children in Africa ? I cried my eyes out and wanted to adopt them all too.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Struggling to keep up the PMA. Found out boss at Next is pg a few weeks ago. Yesterday she was wearing outfit that didn't hardley show bump, people think she's around 5-6 months, she's off on maternity leave sometime January. Today she was wearing outfit that includided tight fitting tunic type thing so bump was showing really well. She knows I'm having IVF. Guess I'm feeling really sensitive at the moment. Common sense should have told her to wear the tight fitting stuff on the days I'm not in. Maybe I'm being too sensitive or maybe it's the side effects of d/r?


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Scan this morning went well, there's 8-10 follies each side. E/C is on Monday with E/T more likely than not Thursday. Asked doctor who did scan about getting bus home and he said ok, they'll just keep us at the clinic a bit longer and give me tea and toast before we leave. That puts OTD at Christmas Day, rang parents after and told Mum the news. She asked a question which I'd already thought of which is whether it's wise to do test on Christmas Day in case it's BFN. I said that I've already thought of that and am considering leaving testing until morning of 28th cos if it's BFN, we'll be able to go down to church and have church family round us, (you all know who's arms we'll probably head for first). DH says no, we have to test on day that RFC say but with it being Christmas, we won't be able to send result to them until 29th so what difference does it make? Opinions/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Cate, glad your scan went well, hope Mon goes well for ec, It seems to have gone by in a flash, I remember you posting about DR, now come Thurs you'll be on your 2ww  . 
I think again, its a personal choice, but I do tend to agree with your way of thinking about it-as in waiting til the 28th, but you never know this will be the longest two weeks and you might find come the 25th your desperate to know, I think its one day at a time after ET, your faith means Christmas Day is a very important day to you-DP's parents are Christians-there is no tv or any shopping ect on Sundays and the same for Christmas day, but hopfully you will get the result you deserve and it will be a day to celebrate.

 BP


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Going to ask clinic tomorow if it'd be ok to leave testing until 28th. DH and I watch Queen's Speech on Christmas Day and maybe something in the evening, we also watch some tv on Sundays as well. Being interested in History, I've been watching Last Vocies of WW1 the last few weeks. For me Christmas is about celebrating the birth of Jesus and spending time with family. Asked my friend in church today what he thought and he said that he couldn't see it making a difference but to ask the clinic. Other thing is that I'll be in work on 27th for first day of sale and I know that if I get BFN, seeing pg boss and the kids clothes will be very hard.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Had to have a freeze all due to getting 27 eggs of which 14 fertilised. Had follow up appointment today and I can start d/r on next cycle. So pleased about that. Think that FET is about 4/5 weeks which puts ET at first couple weeks of March with OTD mid-end March. Have to ring nursing on first day of AF and schedule will be sent out then it's trip up to get drugs (still have 1 bottle of spray left from IVF which consultant said I can use on FET). 2008 is ending on a high for DH and I. Having to have freeze all was hard on me emotionally but I got through it and am now feeling positive again.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thought it best to post this here especially with the news in NI girls thread. Did some working out of dates and if the FET is succesful, EDD will be early December. If all goes well DH and I could be going into church with baby/babies in our arms Sunday before Christmas or Christmas Eve. I'm feeling really positive about this. DH and I are going to try and eat more healthily and I'm going to try to get 5 a day of fruit and veg (might have to have fresh fruit juice for some of them though as I'm not really into fruit. Might get some dried though which I will eat happily (does anyone know if the dried mixed fruit counts in 5 a day)?


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Parts of this post maybe sensitive to some, mc mentioned

Pre tx appointment today went well. Nurse was lovely and went through everything. It's straightforward enough. She did warn us of what can go wrong mainly womb lining not thickening enough but she did say it's rare that upping dose of Progynova doesn't work. I asked about travel to England for the wedding reception DH and I have been invited to on Easter Sunday and she said she wouldn't do the ferry route because if m/c started, there wouldn't be any help available. She asked consultant about flying and he said that would be ok. Again if I did start to mc, there probably wouldn't be any help available. She did say that if I'll regret something if anything goes wrong then not to do it. Nurse did say that she thinks it's very difficult to induce an mc. From what I've read online, some studies have found that flying can increase risk of or contribute to mc but others have said not. I would like to go over to England cos not only will I be able to go to the wedding reception but also see other members of my family. Would appreciate if a few of you could say what you'd do.


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Dear Cate1976

I don't know if this will help or not. I trained and worked as cabin crew last year for the summer. During our 4wk intensive training course we did first aid. In our exam the pass mark was 95% ! In our first aid training we are taught how to handle a miscarriage and a birth! With regards the m/c we would liasing with the captain who would then be diverting the aircraft to the nearest airport with emergency services on standby to meet the aircraft when it landed. No matter what route we flew on (low cost airline) whether we were flying to Portugal or Scotland we could be on the ground in a maximum of 20minutes! All other aircraft are basically told to move out of the way as medical emergencies always take priority.

With regards flight possibly inducing m/c - as cabin crew if you cecome pregnant we are not allowed to fly. But this is because of flying at high altitudes for possibly between 5 and 10 hours a day on consecutive days. The changes in cabin pressure whilst taking off and landing up to six times a day along with the high altitudes etc impose a greater risk to an unborn baby. But this is all of these factors combined (also along with the fact we are responsible for up to 150 passengers safety on board which is the number 1 priority we would possibly not be able to do our job to the full if there was an emergency).

With regards flying as a pregnant passenger- there were hundreds! Even on the longer 4hour flights! 

As for on the boats- i am sure there are emergency procedures in place. All be it they would probablt take longer. Perhaps there is someone on this site who works or has worked in the past on the ferries may be able to offer some advice.

I can't answer the question as to what i would do as i don't want to influence your decision chick. It can only be your decision. Whatever you decide it will be the right one.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Rant coming up. Not posting on main NI thread as don't want to put dampener on fab news from Shaz.

d/r for FET went well until mood swings kicked in last weekend. Spent Tuesday and Wednesday just chilling at home dropping DH's sick note into his work and then doing my Theology class Wednesday evening. Have now started the Progynova.

Got into work yesterday and BfH had her baby on Monday, a boy. That's 3 birth announcements and a pg announcement in the last 2 weeks and there's going to be another birth announcement from friends in England during the next couple weeks. I'm just  ing that FET works.

Decided not to go to the wedding reception. have booked 30th April off work so that we can go over to England for first weekend of May depending on how things go. Thinking is that if we get BFN, it'll be good to get away maybe to my parents or maybe £££'s permitting somewhere else. if we get BFP and everything is ok at first scan, we'll be able to announce pg to family.


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Cate your entitled to feel this way but Im praying hard that it will be your announcement next!

I also think its a lovely idea for you and DH to get away for a few days hopefully you will be pregnant then too!!!!!!!!  After the last few months that you both have put in you deserve it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hoping someone can answer this. from what I've read, the earliest signs of pg are:

Going off foods you normally like, I've a sweet tooth and was in shop today and headed as usual for the swets, looking at my faves, I thought yuk and ended up at the stand where all the healthy stuff like nuts and seeds are. I've come home with a packet of sunflower seeds of which I've already ate over half of a 75g bag and have also got a 75g bag of wonderberries which has dried cranberries, goji berries, blackcurrants, physalis, blueberries and strawberies in it.

Implantation bleed which not everyone gets although knicker watching has started as result of above and allowing for embies being 2 days old (were frozen day after EC and taken out freezer night before ET), if I'm going to get it it'll be any day from today?

Metallic taste in mouth which not all women get, no sign of that yet.

Add to that a 'gut' feeling that at least 1 of Brooke and/or Rio is/has implanted.

Could the Progynova and/or Crinone gel be having effect on hormones which has made me go off sweets?


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Just been reading through your journey to date Cate

Congrats on being BUPO 

I`m curious if Rio & Brooke are definite contenders for final names for your future baby(s)  

I have never been able to deciede on any names, i just hoped if & when i see the little love(s) a name would come to me


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks yella. Brooke and Rio are just names for embies and hopefully bump. Final names will be discussed although if we have a boy, name is already decided.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Righto Cate think this needs a wee update


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I got a     . Did pee stick 2 this morning and line is darker than Monday's. So pleased, my parents are as well but aren't going to start getting excited till scan in 3 weeks and then will get really excited after 12 weeks scan. Mum confessed to having tears in her eyes though. My friends from church, their faces were brilliant and reacted how I thought they would. Got oh my congratulations from Brendan and Hilary had tears in her eyes. other friends are really plesed as well.


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done Cate - your gran was looking down on you both hun


----------



## manicmum (Mar 29, 2009)

popped across to read your good news. Congratulations Cate so excited and delighted for you.        
you have put a smile on my face heading to bed.


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Congratulations *Cate* and DH 

That's wonderful news! Hoping that the time flies in until your reassurance scan, and wishing you a healthy and happy eight months of pregnant bliss.

Feel free to join the other ladies over on the Bumps n Babes thread.

Cats


----------

